

Twitter abuzz with news that iPads have started shipping - pinstriped_dude
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/ipad-pre-orders-now-shipping/

======
covercash
I think the more accurate headline would be "iPad tracking numbers are being
sent out, UPS to hold delivery until 4/3."

~~~
jgerman
Nope, they are in transit. UPS could hold them when they get to the US, but
currently they are on trucks and planes.

~~~
covercash
Yes, but they most likely will sit at the local shipping depots until 4/3,
just like the 3GS pre-orders.

"When the iPhone 3GS shipped last year, Apple commanded UPS to hold on to the
packages until launch day, even if they were sitting there, ready and waiting
in your local branch like gifts under a Christmas tree."

------
tvon
Nothing really notable here, Apple products always ship a bit before the
official launch day and are held until launch day for delivery. They've been
doing this for years.

------
callmeed
I got a notification this morning that mine shipped ... but the tracking
number is not showing up in UPS's system yet.

------
dusing
iPads

~~~
stingraycharles
Yes, I was confused there for a minute, thinking it was about a new type of
IP-based online ad provider.

